# trouble with fetishes



## plymouth71 (May 10, 2010)

My H and I both have some weird fetishes but I'm having trouble with his. Without disclosing too many details, his involves me being very mean to him and saying mean things about his measurements. I almost always cry afterwards because I hate the things he wants me to say. He tells me its only fair because he always plays along with my fetish but I'm just so uncomfortable with his. Am I being selfish? Playing along with his fetish just always makes me feel terrible and ruins the sex for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

He wants you to dominate him and make him into a sissy. In other words humiliate, degrade and make him feel worthless cuz of his member under the belt isn't 10 inches long or what not.

Some guys get off on that, to each their own. If you're not comfortable with it, sit him down and just explain that's not what you're into and it's making sex miserable for you. If he loves you, he'll understand and just move on to the next fetish.

BTW most men that are into that are almost always into seeing their SO sleep with other men. Why, I don't know but that's what happens. For a short period I was looking into that for a bit but decided I would probably have to kill bury my wife in the desert if she slept with someone else.


----------



## dyskinesia (Jun 29, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> but decided I would probably have to kill bury my wife in the desert if she slept with someone else.


Interesting perspective from a cheating hubby.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Marriage is compromise, spank him for telling you what to say and let him know he's a bad man, "tell him you wont say those things any more bi***".
Seriously;
Sit down and come up with a list of words/tricks you are comfortable with.
Do this over morning coffee not in bed.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

dyskinesia said:


> Interesting perspective from a cheating hubby.


Lol, it's a little standing joke with my 9 yr old girl and I. I always joke around that one day she'll have to help me bury mommy in the desert.

My little girl thinks we're gonna take mommy to the desert and and bury her for fun like how I bury them in the sand at the beach, always makes my wife laugh though. Pretty sure she'll figure it out in like 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife has me do the same thing to her plymouth. It was hard getting used to at first. But, it's something I know that makes are happy (as weird as that sounds). So if it's that important to her, I learned to do it for her. 

My personal opinion is that you should do that for him. Other then being uncomfortable about it, I don't see that fetish crossing any real ethical/moral/legal boundaries. It's harmless role play for him.


----------



## aedilis (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I agree with what the guy(poster not the man in Plymouth's post), I think it would also help to know what fetish it is that you are into which he plays along with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

